# crazy spot fisherman



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

I was fishing s.b. pier thursday morning . There were a few people there Bill Kennedy and Slack . Chris and Ed to name a few. Anyway about 9:00 this dude rolls up with his spot wagon and plants it right in the middle of the end of the pier. After the expected remarks he gets pissed off and acts like he wants to fight. The funny thing is all the spots being caught were closer in anyway. One of the nags head boys said it reminded him of the guys he knew about that got in a knifefight over a watermelon.....in a watermelon patch....Little does this guy know that if he had laid a hand on Mr Kennedy He would have went for a morning swim...This is the kind of crap that keeps me from bringing my kids on the pier.This dudes son was lurking off to the side watching things and he looked like bad news. Things could have gotten real ugly. He was still a pain all morning. I swear that I came within a foot of his head on one cast and he never flinched. I kept a close eye on him after that though.I don't think either of those guys would have had any trouble hurting someone.I have seen fights on the piers before. Thank goodness us drum fisherman have each others back.....If some of the others had been there...Who are a little easier provoked....and a few who like kicking peoples butts...it would have been crazy....By the way Mr Kennedy nice Drum.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Hmmmmmm......*

Assault you say? I wonder..  
Can you give a description of those involved? On second thought....maybe I'll try and get a peek at recently taken mugshots.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Need more piers and shore access. Be nice if there was a limit on how many people could be on a pier.


----------



## leadslinger (May 12, 2002)

For some reason fisherman at lip want to tell others what to do and where to fish. If you continue with that line of thought, you may pay dearly. If you sling lead near someones head you might eat lead.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

leadslinger the white line just says fishermen or fisherwomen and their rods beyond this point. The requests to move out of the way to cast last just as long as needed too complete the cast. Most people don't mind moving and enjoy watching these people cast their bait out there. Now I will recommend to someone where the best place is to target their quary once I have a guess as to what it is. Mind's are like parachutes they don't work unless they are open.


----------



## caldaqui (Jul 12, 2004)

Man..that pier reminds me used to be notorious North Beach of chesapeake beach....
I had this guy pull out a knife on me becase I told him to watch his mouth in front of kids...
He would just come over and throw his line over your....about 50' ...and just leave it there......

North beach residents finally had it and called cops out there for every little incident....

Well..wish you guys a luck......I think when I ever go down there..I willl try my luck at beach..

Some people just don't get it........

Fish on......


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

leadslinger said:


> For some reason fisherman at lip *want to tell others what to do and where to fish. If you continue with that line of thought, you may pay dearly.* If you sling lead near someones head you might eat lead.


Unless you like a hook stuck somewhere in your body, head, ear, nose or elsewhere it might be good to listen to someone who is casting a line out. I know i dont want to be hooked by a caster who is trying to heave a line out into the water. 
I have been hooked before and IT HURTS so listening to others on the pier would be wise. They are not telling you what to do but telling what to do for your safty.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Thanks for reminding me why I almost never fish piers anymore...


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

sand flea said:


> Thanks for reminding me why I almost never fish piers anymore...


As members of this forum, I think we need to advocate things that would be beneficial to the shore fishermen. One would be having signs in front of fishing access to not litter and to have sufficient garbage cans. Some of the money from our fishing license could be used for this good cause.

The other would be regarding sportsmanship for the fish and for other fisherman. 

Enforcement would be nice as well.

There is a sign at front of Seagull pier that says you can only have 2 poles. Yet, you see people with 10 poles who are brazen eough to use all of them. What is the point of the sign, if no one enforces?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

*i have been biting my tounge*

this thread started on a bad note...IE. your right to fish over someone elses...i have been on a pier catching fish with my kids when the cobia or drum guys showed up....i moved just for safety and my kids...we were there first..had a guy take the hat off my head with his cast...no warning(he was lucky the hat came back or he would have been out buying new equip.)..i've been fishing the piers here and in NC for alot of years and can't believe that people can't just get along...that was at one time one reason to go fishing, everyone was friendly...now...to many idiots and a$$holes...oh..by the way, i like flounder, but a nice red wouldn't be bad.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Rattler you have the right idea lets all get along and make new friends oh ya let catch some fish also.
This is one of the main reason I fish or visit fishing piers is to meet new people and maybe make a new friend.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

leadslinger said:


> For some reason fisherman at lip want to tell others what to do and where to fish. If you continue with that line of thought, you may pay dearly. If you sling lead near someones head you might eat lead.


I think the problem is that some people are ignorant of fishing ettiquite. I guess their mentors just didn't teach them any better. My daddy taught me to have enough sense to get out of the way when someone is casting 8 oz of lead on a heaver. Not to mention to respect others. Asking someone not to park his wagon in the casting lane is not disrespecting them , they are just in the way. As far as smacking some numbnuts in the head , well thats on them .I allways give fair warning.I think you have eaten a little too much lead by your remarks.. What's next Spot fisherman takeing over Cape Point?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i remeber the first time i ever fished lip. the first thing someone said to me was.... "watch your cast and where your casting" needless to say it wasnt the best first impression esp considering i can cast straight blowing 25NE and i have this new thing called common sense... but i have also been in position of having a king rig out with like a cajillion other people and had griswalds come over and cast their poles right in the middle of the rigs, w/ power pro or some other braid and look there and be like... duh huhh.... but i try not to ever say anything to anyone, as i dont want to be THAT GUY that made someone have a bad time on a pier. but on smaller piers, or piers that have a good shot a bigger fish, people should be understanding of that. I know what each of you guys is talking about, but its better than a day at work right? If you keep cool most people will be cool back, even the a*******les will be reasonable. I have seen the occaisional d**k cast way too close to people to get them to move, and thats a bit to extreme, and i have also seen knives pulled on people (esp with a coupla beers) but people should be careful, careless rage can end up with people getting shot, a knife is considered by law a threat deemed worthy of being matched by lethal force, as a knife inside of 21 yrds is arguable the most dangerous weapon... but piers are piers, and the pt down south is just as bad when you get down to it. but its fishing, and i'd like to think we can all apreciate something u kno? i mean we're all out there for a common goal right? so everyone be courteous and most people will be courteous back, if you happen to run into THAT GUY, dont worry, most da time they go home with an empty cooler still talkin POO about all the fish they catch! have a good one guys and keep fishin.

oh, speaking of LIP, i'll prolly be out there wed night and thurs am battling what im sure will be a crowded end but i look forward to meeting some of you guys that consider lip your home pier.

thanks

neil


----------



## leadslinger (May 12, 2002)

Good, I have gotten the response that I expected. As much justification can be made for the stance of heavers on the end of the pier more can be made for pan fisherman on the entire pier. Just because someone wants to fish for Cobia andother speices that require super heavy duty tackle that does not mean the end of the pier should be reserved for them, fish in the surf, This is pier and surf. I see many fisherman with several heavers, an anchor line, and still fishing for spot to use as bait. Ignorance thats a harsh judgement for someone who wants to fish for the speices of his choice. MAYBE YOU SHOULD PAY MORE TO FISH ON THE END OF THE PIER. Untill then you are not justified. In conclusion as for as slinging 8 oz. of lead near someones head. My name is leadslinger.


----------



## pierpig (Jun 23, 2004)

*one more*

hey guys you forgot the 5 o:clock jerk jiggin spanish fisherman.the problem is we need to all rage on city hall ie:meyra touristA KISSER  we need to get the nescessary work completed on this pier .they can shell out money for skate parks parking garages & new top of the line luxury sport fishers for the police etc. etc. etc.   but leave shore fisherman out .maybe we should try the media?


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*to make a point*

You should proudly march to the end of the pier with your bag of blood worms and spot stick and stand in defiance right smack dab in the middle of a drum blitz.........Fish on, dude.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

surf rat said:


> You should proudly march to the end of the pier with your bag of blood worms and spot stick and stand in defiance right smack dab in the middle of a drum blitz.........Fish on, dude.



how long do ya think he would last?  ya never know....dbl bttm rig....size 2 long shanks,50lbs test power pro,and a scooby doo rod.....can catch a 50 inch drum??????

Just don't bring no coolers or other non rod and reels over the white line....that's done for every1's safety....fish smartly,and respectfully


----------



## leadslinger (May 12, 2002)

What is your safty issue are you going to trip over a cooler. It is just because the panfisherman will be using his cooler frequently, so you wish to deny that. Drum blitz?? This is not the gulf coast. "You should march to the end with your bag of bloodworms in defiance." I do whenever I want to and there is not a thing anyone can do to stop me. I have no respect for some who just states, I am a big game hunter obey my ortoroton. I'd just rather bang them. I fish for drum, striper it's no laurel to stand upon.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Leadslinger I having a hard time putting together something to say to you. But I don't believe anything saidwould make a difference. The whiteline was not painted by the fishermen but by management, it was done more so so one individual could not take over the end of the pier and set up camp. People can spot fish out there if they want to or throw jigs(and other lures) as welll as chuck 8oz and a bait or pin rig. The reason it is setup like that is to allow more people access to the "END OF THE PIER". Many times I go down there I get there at opening and I could stake out my place on the pier and hogge the whole end. And believe me the Pin Rigger or Drum fisher will be there before that kind of spot fisherman then they would hold the whole end, the real spot fisherpersons know where to fish for them and it is rarely on the end.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

My two cents....

There are plenty of places to catch spot. The drum run is a neat time of year. Everyone who does it, does so on familiar territory or somewhere with perceived opportunity.

Like the end of the pier in this case. Anyone of them could fish on the sand, but they like the pier. 

It's one of those ass scratchin man things.

The activity is going on. Everyone is aware of it before they enter the pier, and the operator allows the end to be used in that manner.

My common sense says not to buck that rank. Why put yourself in a situation to receive grief or injury by dragging equipment in a zone where it does not need to be.

I stood like a deer in the headlights one day when I entered that pier after the spade trip to see metal slingers lined up butt to butt to catch a spanish.

Not a place for the inexperienced to be.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

A lot of piers have POSTED signs that state exactly what you can fish for and what part of their pier is reserved/restricted to that type of fishing, this is a good thing.It keeps any doubts out of peoples minds as to what should be done and where. If it's not posted well then then it's like the old saying goes, If it can't be read it ain't been said, so anything goes. It's just a shame that some folks feel the need to try and claim territory that isn't rightfully theirs, that's where all the BS starts. If there's room then there's room, no matter what you're fishing for. And as always, first come, first served.

And I thought only us surfers had to worry about inconsiderate "locals".....hey dude get of MY waves, this is MY break.


----------



## Fishing_Noob (Aug 2, 2004)

Truly agree. If inexperience, then you shouldn't be there to ruin it for everyone else. I know I get fustrated on the pier when someone use something other than pyramid sinker on a strong current and cause entanglement with my line. Ususally I'll tell them to either put something heavier or I'll give them pyramid sinker and ask them to try this out. That take the fun out of fishing for me because every 2mins, I have to spen 5-10mins doing the untanglement. I also agree that the pier is for everyone. But if you see fishermen with with rods lining butt to butt, then you shouldn't cast anywhere near their lines. For me, I just stick to the side of the pier and try to get lucky. Once I've gotten some experiences, then I'll be out there fishing with the big boys. Just some common sense is all that's needed.


----------



## leadslinger (May 12, 2002)

Panfishernman care not about entanglement or about using a weight that is heavier that their quarry. Jay B. you are wise. I agree with your post wholeheartedly only if there is not a monopoly on the tee. I am being the Devil's Advocate to bring some members of this post to the realization that heavers have no deed to the end of the pier, and right nothing can be said to really defend heavers on piers. Heavers complain about boaters, heavers complain about surfers, heavers complain about panfishermen. Well boaters complain about heavers, surfers complain about heavers, panfisherman complain about heavers. I would'nt drive an eighteen wheeler in the left lane of the Datona 500. I do fish for drum and striper in the surf. And don't keep handing out that dribble about panfish are only on the side of the pier. it's just that theres where
you want them and the panfishermen to be. Oh, and experience Denny Braur thaught me to use a baitcaster after a Virginia Tech seminar (just had to get that in).
and where do you put the gigantic pier net behind the white line, someone might trip over it.


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Now that I think about it, most piers have a designated spot at the end of the pier because that is where the majority of the large species are caught in the deeper water. Is this not true or do I not have my facts straight. I know I catch the majority of my spot, trout, and other small fish in closer by the cleaning stations.


----------



## leadslinger (May 12, 2002)

Is that because that is where you chose to fish for them or is there some magic that makes spot only available at the fishing station. I see and land many big fish using pier friendly equipment. If you feel the need to use deep sea tacke on a pier do so just don't try to justify it, because you can't. Piers are there for panfishermen, novices and children. What if everyone on the pier came equiped for sea monsters, but only wanted to catch panfish. that would be something would it not, and drum, cobia, etc fishermen would have something else to beeatch about. Fish for big fish from piers if that is your pastime, but stop bogarting. You are outnumbered by panfishermen and the panfisherman does not care that someone is targeting specific speices. He paid his fee and should not have to give up the tee.


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

leadslinger said:


> and where do you put the gigantic pier net behind the white line, someone might trip over it.


If you walk out on LIP during what could be concidered a Drum bite, you will see carts,extra rods coolers,ect. set against the South rail behind the white line(most fish this time of year are caught on the North side,there will be at least one and most of the time two "gigantic pier nets" leaned against the North rail out of the way of all to fish around and over. 

As for swinging 8 to 12 ounces of lead and bait,I like most ask folks to please back up with a smile,if they don't understand I take the time to explain that I'm not concerned about my ability to miss them,I am concerned about the outside chance of something coming unglued in the swing. On Monday 10/4 a fellow throwing one of those little plastic fishfinders had one break and the sinker hit a guy in the back"STAND RIGHT THERE,YOUR ALL RIGHT I WON'T HIT YOU",could have been the back of the old guys head !

Work togather,smile and say thanks once in a while... works wonders 

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## leadslinger (May 12, 2002)

You said carts with extra rods and coolers behind the white line taking up more space from others and you want the the tee with no carts is that where you park your cart or are you saying you don't bring a cart, extra rods and a cooler. How can you justify leaving your stuff in someone elses way. Lines can brake and they do, a one, two, three, or four oz. hunk of lead can cause injury. How much will 12 oz. do. A fishernam should not have to worry about your casting you should not have to be giving warnings. The fact that you have to give a warning is proof you are dangerous in a pier environment.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

no it does not... being in any enviornment and not knowing the dangers is being ignorant. having someone have to tell others to back up means someone isnt paying attention. your argument may have flown over better with me if you had chosen a better way to present it.


neil


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

leadslinger said:


> You said carts with extra rods and coolers behind the white line taking up more space from others and you want the the tee with no carts is that where you park your cart or are you saying you don't bring a cart, extra rods and a cooler. How can you justify leaving your stuff in someone elses way. Lines can brake and they do, a one, two, three, or four oz. hunk of lead can cause injury. How much will 12 oz. do. A fishernam should not have to worry about your casting you should not have to be giving warnings. The fact that you have to give a warning is proof you are dangerous in a pier environment.


I also said that most fish are caught on the North side of the pier this time of year. The south side rarely gets any attention from fishermen,I assure the extra gear does not hamper the folks fishing for panfish.

The fact that you have to give a warning is proof you are dangerous in a pier environment.[/QUOTE]

Yes, it is dangerous... The only difference is most Drum fishermen do give a warning,most Spot fishermen with 4 ounces don't,they just lay it back and swing.

From the quoted post I can see you really are not a person to be reasoned with and I respect your right to stand up for what you believe in. I wish you the best of luck in your fishing and should you be in my casting path in the future and refuse to move I will stop fishing load my gear on my buggy and go home. I'm sure someone will call me when you leave 

CATCHEMUP,

Mike

PS
By the way,what Tee are you talking about ?

Have you ever been on LIP ?


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

leadslinger, I do think at times there are too many people fishing at the end and I choose not to fish during those times because I prefer to have more room. But as far as the tone in your post, I hope you don't carry it with you to the pier, because that is what starts stupid posts like this. And by the way if you happen to see me at the pier and feel like taking your attitude out on someone, I will be more than happy to help you out with that one!


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Jeeeeees*

A person pays for the right to fish on any given pier for a given amount of time by the management. It is on a first come first serve basis. Every pier in our area will tell you that you can fish for what you want from any given area of the pier.

If some guy or girl decides to fish at the end of the pier " the Tee" or what ever you all call it. Thats within the rights of that person " according to the pier management".

Heavy heavers think they have the right to the end of the pier......and thats not in accordance with management rules. Plain and simple.

I have seen the heavers intentionally heave lead very near some people to intimidate them. They were often way to close for safety, but they did it anyways to make a point, and too impress the other heavers. I saw a idiot heave lead near a lady in a wheel chair who was just rolling out to get a breeze and talk to some one who had a line over the side. I wanted to wrap my ex-large fingers around the idiots throat.


I stopped fishing from piers because of the mind set of these guys. I personally liked the end of the pier, because I got a tad more breeze out there. But the HEAVERS acted like a bunch of terrortorial animals, cussing and flaming some of the fisherman who accidentally broke thier bubble. I instead fish the surf only these days and love it.


If I come up the beach and see some person fishing, basic ettiquate tells me to give this person a little room. He or she got that spot and I shouldn't be a jerk and crowd them. I watch the current closely to make sure there is no way in hell that my line could cross thiers.
I also find that most others who come up the beach observe the same ettiquite as I do. And you can tell when some one approves of your ettiquite, because they are much quicker to strike up some friendly conversation.

The pier crowd seems to be in everyone elses business, screw that. And the heavers think they own the "T". I'll take sand in my sneakers, and sea gulls stealing my bait ANYTIME.

I'm not knocking PIER fisher people. I just feel bad for the ones who try and treat others with respect and get thier butts shoved towards the shallow end.

Why can't a lady in a wheelchair fish at the end of the pier to get the nice breeze on a hot august afternoon. Because some HEAVER thinks it's his territorial right???????


----------



## leadslinger (May 12, 2002)

J. LANNON YOU ARE WISE.

I know LIP does not have a tee maybe it should but it does not. The way I present my point has little to do with the validity so accept it anyway it's served. Again someone wants the use the word form of ignorant. Ignorant is as ignorant does, slinging 12 oz. lead weights in a crowded environment is just that, ignorant. I wish more heavers would not go home but go to a better location for heavy tackle, like the the surf. then again it might be best if some just went home.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

hum


----------



## leadslinger (May 12, 2002)

This if for Wilson, If you dont like my atitude there is not not a thing you can do to help me. 
But you can help you self to big can of whoopie. All you have to do is bring it and if need be I will lay it out. I have been banging to long to be impressed by that bull. My name is leadslinger and I fish LIP often and with no problems to speak of. I really don't think I will have many such problems in life. What a thing to say, you don't know me. (edited out of respect for the moderater) 

To anyone else who has a problem with debate and are taking offence, I am glad you are because the truth must be getting to you. I do not believe in using tact to get a point across, unless I am trying to sell you something. My point is heavers don't own the end of the pier. I know this won't stop heavers from trying to monopolize the tee. I am stateing the faults in trying to justify it. I am also stateing this and get this because it is important stating you are fishing for this big fish or that big fish from a pier is not impresive and not sportsmanlike, it is selfish. What fishing program shows catching cobia, drum from a pier. Stop bogarting and beatching.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Gentlemen*

So - now we are going to throw down on the pier because of posts in a thread?

Please .....

When someones gets invited to fight over an issue dealing with pier space in a discussion thread in an electronic void, it has gone too far.

Please Wilson and Leadslinger ... LET IT GO.

Please don't give everyone the opinion that this forum is full of good ole boys who are ready to scrap at the drop of a hat. You can find other forums that have that behaivor very close by if that is what you seek.

This place is for discussions, not drawing lines in the sand.

You feel the way you do about the pier. Others have a different view.

Please have your view and exercise it to the extent you see fit while on the pier.


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Done !!!!!!!


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

*problems at l.i.p. pier*

gentlemen
i work on the pier if you have any problem with any one for any reasen please come get me or ask for one of the supervisers . my bosses are over all this crap ! this is a family park and pier
and we intend to keep it that way. i was given the word to day that any verbel threat or physical actions will get you removed from the pier by the cops.the next time you come to the pier and if something happens a second timeyou will
be removed by the cops again and told not to come back. so if you like fishing at l.i.p. 
you better be good and play nice do not provoke any thing or any one just come get a pier worker we will handel it


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

[i work on the pier i see what goes on.i am friend to all spot ,drum fisherman a like i have worked in fishing related jobs for 6 years now (ie party/head boats ,tackel shops, commercial ) and now a pier. i love my job i love helping people to fish or just watching.and what i see is its me me me me me all me no one gives a dam abuot the other guy .i walk the pier a lot to see what is going on 98% of you cant cast in a strat line in front of you. spot &drum spanish fisherman almost never look as to whats behind them granted the person behind them is no looking ether. i see spot fishermen whith 12 foot rods too. to much rod for so small of fish but he is more than welcome to use it . if you think you want to use a snoopy pole for king fishing .it may look funny but i realy would love to see it done . that would be braging rights. i have snoopy pole i use i look funny but i catch lots of fish on it . just ask pier pig. and i have a heaver and i have 1000 feet of gill net its not what you use what it all boils down to is comen courticy and it seems as most but not all of you have none. now digger is a great guy on the pier i have seen him give gatcha plugs to people (spot fishermen)who did nont have one and tie it on and show them how to use it if i had more embasitors of good will like digger on the pier
my jod would be even easyer
my piont is its no one group of fishermen it every on . oh yesterday i had some tree huggers on the pier and they complaned to my boss that some one had caught a shark and killed it they said it should be swimming free so you just can't please every one


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

*It is really sad.*

I used to like to fish on piers. I learned a lot from some popel out there that would take the time, like heaver, and lumm, bubba etc. Nowadays though, i dont go to any piers. I just walk out to watch. Used to be fun. Not anymore. 
I can't imagine what it would be like if anyone actually ever pulled a gun and killed someone over a fish, or a tangle. I was really clumsy when I was learning to cast the big rigs. I am still really clumsy, so I don't go. You'll never see me on a pier fishing. I havent got time for the hassle, and my life is too pleasant and content to get into a confrontation with some total greaseball scumbag that likes to bully other people at the pier.
TC


----------



## rebelknight13 (Feb 27, 2005)

ccc6588 said:


> As members of this forum, I think we need to advocate things that would be beneficial to the shore fishermen. One would be having signs in front of fishing access to not litter and to have sufficient garbage cans. Some of the money from our fishing license could be used for this good cause.
> 
> The other would be regarding sportsmanship for the fish and for other fisherman.
> 
> ...


as far as the 2 rod limit goes a lot of ppl wouldnt like that expescially the cobia fishermen because some of them use a 2 rod set up 1 rod for a anchor and 1 for fighting. so they need more rods so they can catch bait and bottom fish too


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*10-4*



sand flea said:


> Thanks for reminding me why I almost never fish piers anymore...





ditto!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Mr Knight the rule at the LIP is 3 rods not 2 which allows for a anchor rod, a fighting rod and a bait rod. Or 2 heavers and a bait rod, or 3 heavers and no bait rod(brought plenty of bait or 3 spot rods; your choice But as for the end it is just rods and fishermen. No tackle or coolers allowed. This allows everyone to fish the end. If somebody is not following the rules let the managemnet know(I do feel a nise explanation of the rules is only fair (if it is done respectfully). Let's end this as Edgotbait has spoken.


----------



## cuzdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Yikes!! The season hasn't even started and we're throwin' already!! Please everyone just relax and watch out for the other guy. I fish piers a lot and most people are cool. There are, however just enough boneheads to disrupt, what could be a good time. I think one of the problems is allowing beer on the planks. Most have a couple and they're ok. I have seen people just get plastered and become abusive to anyone within earshot. I find few things can ruin a nice day fishing more than a bunch of drunk morons who want to mark territory and (try) to teach everyone else how to fish. If you want to get drunk and fight, go to a sports bar.


----------



## redrick (Jul 6, 2004)

we live in a crowded world so we have to have laws to keep us civil. the main problem i see with the piers is most people bring to much equipment and lack of supervision .the pier management needs to enforce there rules so we all can enjoy being out there.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Someone please lock this thread!

This horse has been beaten too long!


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Amen Dixie, I say if you're going to a pier don't think everyone fishes like you or is you. If you're going to a pier your gonna be in disagreement with someone about something. You don't wanna deal with those problems then don't go, lets leave it at that.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

And here I thought we were all freindly fisherman!


----------



## fcbandgdog (Dec 14, 2004)

*Wow...*

Posts like I have just read make me glad that I can afford to own my own boat...

I'll stick to the surf, my Kayak and to my boat...these piers sound like trailer parks complete with trailer trash.

Oops...I guess that statement means one of the trash-men will want to fight me huh?

lol...

F


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

fcbandgdog said:


> Posts like I have just read make me glad that I can afford to own my own boat...
> 
> I'll stick to the surf, my Kayak and to my boat...these piers sound like trailer parks complete with trailer trash.
> 
> ...



95% of the people you meet on the piers are very nice. I have only been surf fishing for almost 3 years and I got alot of good info from alot of the plank people.

There are the 5% who kinda ruin it for others.

As I had posted earlier , I disagree (respectfully) with some of the heavers. But they have thier opinions and I have my own.

To say that most people who fish the piers , are tralier trash is kinda harshe don't you think?

I only avoid the piers to stay away from that 5%.


----------



## fcbandgdog (Dec 14, 2004)

Guess I shold have been specific...I was referring to the 5% that you talk about.

F


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Some of the worst behavior I've ever seen was between boaters, right down to guns being waved.

Fact is there's no shortage of idiots in this world, and some of them fish.

And I'm cremating this dead horse. I knew I shouldn't have turned on the "related threads" feature.


----------

